
Why Rust's error handling is awesome - bambambazooka
http://rantsideasstuff.com/posts/2018/04/20-rust-error-handling-awesome/
======
bjoli
I am still disappointed that they chose not to go with conditions and
restarts. I don't know if there were any technical problems with them, but if
there are none I can't understand why you would design a new language without
them.

~~~
tytytytytytytyt
Why would you design one with them?

